# Problème avec Scanner Epson avec MacOS Lion



## doingenia (17 Octobre 2011)

Ayant contacté Epson ce matin pour leur signaler que leur logiciels pour utiliser leur scanner ne fonctionne plus sous 10.7.2. Leur réponse à été :
*
Il est utilisable mais pas sur MAC 10.7 étant donné que lorsque votre scanner Perfection 3200 est sortie, MAC 10.7 Lion n'existait pas.*

Des suggestions ???


Pour info, voici la retranscription de la discussion :

10/17/2011 09:09:43AM	doingenia: "Bonjour,Depuis que j'ai installé Mac Os Lion 10.7.2 sur mon ordinateur les applications Epson Scan et Epson Copy Utility ne fonctionnent plus. Quand pensez-vous mettre à disposition une mise à jour des logiciels ?Merci"

10/17/2011 09:09:56AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Bonjour,"

10/17/2011 09:10:01AM	doingenia: "Bonjour"

10/17/2011 09:10:54AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Quel modèle de scanner possédez vous sil vous plait?"

10/17/2011 09:11:20AM	doingenia: "Un perfection 3200 photo"

10/17/2011 09:12:20AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Pas de mise à jours prévue a l'heure actuelle"

10/17/2011 09:12:40AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Les pilotes prévus pour votre scanner ne sont pas des pilotes Epson mais une application générique appelé "Transfert d'image ". Aucun pilote  Epson Scan - ne sera développé spécifiquement pour le système Léopard MAC OS X. Cette application qui en l'état, est installée de manière standard sur tous les systèmes Mac OS X Léopard est une application générique Apple pour laquelle nous n'assurons quun support limité, même si cette application fonctionne, la responsabilité de son fonctionnement est à la charge de son éditeur et partenaire Apple. Lapplication « transfert dimage » Apple assure les fonctions de base de votre scanner Epson, cependant, tous problèmes liés à leur emploi n'est pas de la responsabilité d'Epson.

10/17/2011 09:14:05AM	doingenia: "donc vous êtes en train de me dire que vous n'êtes pas responsable du bon fonctionnement des logiciels que vous fournissez pour utiliser votre matériel ?"

10/17/2011 09:14:37AM	doingenia: "sans ces logiciels votre matériel est inutilisable"

10/17/2011 09:14:41AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Il y a en effet pas de mise à jours de prévue"

10/17/2011 09:16:15AM	Agent (Gregory Marrocco): "Il est utilisable mais pas sur MAC 10.7 étant donné que lorsque votre scanner Perfection 3200 est sortie, MAC 10.7 Lion n'existait pas."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------

Select the   menu > System Preferences > Print & Scan.


If your product is not listed, click +, select your product, then close the Print & Scan window.


If your product is listed, close the Print & Scan window.


Select the  menu, then Software Update.


----------



## algulv (17 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un epson perfection V750 pro, et le même problème. Malgré la mise à jour des logiciels epson, mon mac ne trouve pas le scann. C'est très rageant.
Personne n'a résolut ce problème?


----------



## Palm49 (18 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous avecmon scanner Epson 4990 photo, et la solution a été donner sur ce forum.
Avec "Lion" il faut impérativement utilisé le câble USB et pas le FireWire.

J'espère pour vous que c'est identique


----------



## algulv (18 Octobre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse Michel, mais malheureusement pour moi, mon scanner est branché en USB, donc le problème est ailleurs!


----------



## Palm49 (18 Octobre 2011)

Ceci devrait résoudre ton problème.
J'ai reçu cela d'un membre et je l'ai installé en suivant l'ordre et après mon scanner à marché sous "lion" comme un neuf

Une solution alternative: installer les packages Twain Sane pour Lion que l'on trouve pour l'instant ici:

http://linuxadmin.info/others/softwa...p_macosx/sane/

Installer dans l'ordre libusb, sane backends, Twain Sane Interface, Preference Pane.

Dans "Transfert d'Image", choisir SANE. Eventuellement, cliquer "Masquer les détails", comme indiqué ici:

https://discussions.apple.com/message/15942974#15942974


----------



## algulv (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci encore Michel, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Un léger mieux toutefois, mon scann apparait désormais dans mes préférences système.
Si, depuis ces préférences, je clique sur "ouvrir le scann" il est indiqué indisponible.
Avec "transfert d'image", j'ai le message "aucun appareil photo ou scanner branché", je ne trouve nulle part l'option SANE. :confuses:

PS: le premier lien était incomplet, le voici:
http://linuxadmin.info/others/software/backup_macosx/sane/


----------



## fau6il (19 Octobre 2011)

algulv a dit:


> J'ai un epson perfection V750 pro, et le même problème. Malgré la mise à jour des logiciels epson, mon mac ne trouve pas le scann. C'est très rageant.
> Personne n'a résolut ce problème?



_Avec le même matériel et sous le même système, je n'ai aucun problème. _


----------



## algulv (20 Octobre 2011)

Tu as bien de la chance fau6il!
Tu n'as pas eu à faire de manip particulière? Une simple migration de ton précédent ordi ou système et tout a fonctionné?


----------



## fau6il (20 Octobre 2011)

algulv a dit:


> Tu as bien de la chance fau6il!
> Tu n'as pas eu à faire de manip particulière? Une simple migration de ton précédent ordi ou système et tout a fonctionné?



_Tout à fait!     sans aucune manipulation. 
J'utilisais et utilise encore l'application EPSON Scan. v3.2.4  

Va sur le site d'EPSON => http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supportLionDetails   tu trouveras ceci: 
Please select your scenario below:

If you're installing your product for the first time in Mac OS X 10.7 and your product CD lists Mac OS X 10.7, follow the instructions on your product's Start Here sheet. 

View these instructions if your Epson product was previously installed with Mac OS X 10.6 and you upgraded to Mac OS X 10.7. 

View these instructions for installing your product for the first time in Mac OS X 10.7 and your product CD does not list Mac OS X 10.7. 

The CD packaged with your Epson product contains optional software to enhance your printing and scanning experience.
The optional Epson software is compatible with your new operating system, however, some of the optional non-Epson software may not be. We recommend contacting the software company directly or visit their website, using the links below, for compatibility information before installing their software.
***ABBYY
***Adobe Systems Inc.
***ArcSoft, Inc.
***ColorBurst Systems
***EFI, Inc.
***LaserSoft Imaging, Inc. 
***NewSoft, Inc. 
***Nuance Communications, Inc. 
***X-Rite, Inc. _


----------



## algulv (20 Octobre 2011)

Merci mais j'ai déjà suivi la procédure pas à pas d'Epson, ça n'a rien donné.
Le logiciel epson scann m'indique qu'il a du mal à communiquer avec mon scann et finit par planter.


----------



## Duroc (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui j'ai le même probléme avec un scanner multifonction DX5000. Je viens d'acheter une machine sous Lion. Epson scan se lance, la numérisation commence mais ...au bout de 1 ou 2sec, "impossible de communiquer avec le scanner".

Bizarrement l'impression fonctionne.
Avec l'ancien Mac sous léopard tout fonctionne nickel.
As-tu trouver une solution ?
Merci


----------



## lerem (22 Août 2012)

Il faut utiliser "transfert d'images". C'est moins pratique que les softs spécifiques mais ça a l'avantage de numériser.


----------



## Porteli (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Personnellement, depuis plusieurs années, j'utilise VueScan et je n'ai aucun problème sauf avec la fonction Photocopie qui demande toujours le logiciel Epson Scan.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## CONDORSAIT (11 Février 2013)

Je viens d'acheter un scanner Epson Perfection V600 et je constate qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec Epson scan, mais simplement avec la "béquille" Transfert d'Images.
Quand je dis "fonctionne", c'est une façon de parler, parce que la plupart des fonctions pour lesquelles j'ai acheté ce scanner ne sont pas actives. Epson scan présente 4 modes d'utilisation, transfert d'images un seul, a minima. 
Les possibilités offertes par Digital Ice pour la numérisation de film ne me paraissent pas accessibles, non plus que le logiciel d'OCR.
Compte tenu que ce sont ces logiciels qui justifient le prix de la machine, Epson qui continue à vendre un matériel avec des pilotes obsolètes trompe ses clients qui ne sont pas prévenus des inconvénients. 
Certes avec transfert d'images, on numérise, mais on ne  peut bénéficier de tous les ajustements que permettent Epson Scan et Digital Ice. C'est comme acheter une voiture et devoir la pousser.
J'enrage !!!


----------



## CONDORSAIT (11 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

La précipitation est mauvaise conseillère. J'ai reçu une réponse d'Epson qui m'a indiqué la manip à effectuer pour qu'Epson scan fonctionne et ça marche. Le seul problème c'est le mode d'emploi ni instinctif ni complet. Mais félicitations quand même à Epson pour sa réactivité et la compétence de ses techniciens.

Alors, il ne me reste plus qu'à me couvrir la tête de cendres en répétant vingt fois "je suis une buse" !

Désolé


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2013)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> La précipitation est mauvaise conseillère. J'ai reçu une réponse d'Epson qui m'a indiqué la manip à effectuer pour qu'Epson scan fonctionne et ça marche. Le seul problème c'est le mode d'emploi ni instinctif ni complet. Mais félicitations quand même à Epson pour sa réactivité et la compétence de ses techniciens.
> 
> ...


Tu peux éventuellement revenir poster la solution ici pour aider de futures personnes ayant le même problème que toi !


----------



## Christiansen (8 Novembre 2013)

j'ai moi aussi une epson perfection 3200 et suis passé à lion mountain. Les anciens pilotes étaient pour powerpc : rien ne marche !!

trouvé par hasard sur un site anglais : brancher le scanner ; aller dans "préférences système" ; cliquer sur "imrpimantes , scanners" ; là une fenêtre indique l'imprimante et le scanner branché ; on clique dessus et tout se branche et fonctionne : le logiciel était déjà dans lion mountain, il fallait le trouver !!


----------



## René Philippe (11 Octobre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu peux éventuellement revenir poster la solution ici pour aider de futures personnes ayant le même problème que toi !


Je confirme car moi aussi j'ai un Epson Perfection V600  :mouais:  Merci pour lui


----------

